# Other Outback Owners



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Spoke with two Outback owners from Mi. last weekend at a campground in Ky. They weren't aware of this site, so I introduced myself, told them about the site and invited them to check us out. Hope to hear later that they've joined.

Dreamtimers


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

My dealer actually told me about this site --and it was mainly reading this site for a few days that convinced me to purchase -- sort of felt like I wasn't going to be alone in the deal...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I saw another outback the other day while taken the young lad to day care in Orwigsburg.
don't know if they know about Outbackers.com
Drove by a few time during the past couple of weeks with three kids always running somewhere.
I think it might be a 26RS alittle hard to tell from the road.
But haven't seen anyone there.

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I was bringing mine to the dealer today and passed I believe a 26rs heading north on 287 in Oakland. He also had bikes on the rear of trailer. Wondered myself if he was on here.

John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I saw a Outback 5er heading south on Rt 1 in Delaware on Saturday being pulled by a Dodge. I thought to myself "I wonder if that guy and I have ever exchanged ideas????".

Fun last year I wouldn't have even notice a camper going down the highway, today I try and see what brand is going by!!!

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Its amazing how many other Outbacks you start seeing
And wonder if they know about the site.
I also made up some bussiness like cards just in case I run into someone that doesn't konw about us.

Don


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Told a fiver owner about the site. Met him at Penninsula State Park in Door County, Wisconsin. If you're out there, welcome.

Jim


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

I saw at least 10 on our trip West on I-26 toward Charleston Saturday. I wondered each time if they were here as well. Saw at least 4 fifth wheels of those 10...they looked huge.

We were the only Outback at the Hunting Island SP over the weekend. I was a nervous nut when we packed up to leave so when everyone was staring at us as we drove out I was like "I must have left the awning down or something." I think they were just admiring the Outback. I'll admit though, all the stares made me stop before exiting to make sure something wasn't loose or undone


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I have seen 4 Outbacks on our travels; two were stopped and I was heading down the road and 2 were traveling while I was stopped. So, I haven't had the opportunity to talk to any outbackers other than on this forum. Bummer. One of these days one will be in the same camp ground -- I keep looking.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

I also heard about this site from my sales rep. While on the way to the Mammoth Cave area, I saw a couple of Outbacks headed south on I65 on Fri. afternoon. 
I also found an Outback in a storage at a lot near home. I hope to stop in and leave him/her







an invite to join us, 'as soon as I get the time'!

Hope everyone had a great 4th.
















Dreamtimers


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

Caleb22,

We were on I 26 headed East on Saturday so you may have seen us. action


----------



## richnkristy (Apr 10, 2005)

We were in Stone Mountain, Georgia camping this weekend and we saw 3 other Outbacks in the campground. The campground is so big and the other Outbacks were on different loops than us so we did not get to go talk to them. We also saw 3 or 4 Outbacks on the road on our way back home today. I guess there must be more Outbackers than I thought down here in the Southeast!

Kristy


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

i see other outbacks on the road too all the time.
i went to www.vistprint.com and made my own outback cards.
i pass them out to any outbackers i see at the campground.

you can order 250 cards for only $5.25. you only have to pay for shipping.
i got the cards in about 3 weeks. they look great.
try them out.

thanks, campingnut18..


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Lamar,
Can you put the text of your cards out here? I want to print some up but I gave your card to a guy with an Outback I met at CampingTimeRV.

Nick


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

vdub said:


> I have seen 4 Outbacks on our travels; two were stopped and I was heading down the road and 2 were traveling while I was stopped.Â So, I haven't had the opportunity to talk to any outbackers other than on this forum.Â Bummer.Â One of these days one will be in the same camp ground -- I keep looking.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On our first shakedown trip the site next to us had another 21RS. He had bought his that day and wanted to try it out. I don't think he ever joined, at least I haven't seen anyone post who was local to me. We haven't been able to talk to any others till last weekend.

Dreamtimers


----------



## muliedon (Jul 6, 2005)

We purchased a used 2003 28bh back in March. I found the site today, and it has been great. I guess I should go back to work, but reading the posts have already answered quite a few of the questions I had from our first big trip. I guess a couple more hours of vacation won't hurt. Thanks for putting together so much information, and I look forward to checking in from time to time.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

sorry guys that web site was

WWW.VISTAPRINT.COM

my bad......


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

[/quote]

We haven't been able to talk to any others till last weekend.

Dreamtimers

[/quote]

What about us? What are we, chopped liver?







Remember? Lake Oconee? Rain? Moutbackers?

Reverie


----------



## Armand_C (Feb 24, 2005)

I noticed that all you guys that see a lot of Outbacks are on the east coast or in the southern states. I have only seen one here in CA. I wonder why that is?


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

We haven't been able to talk to any others till last weekend.

Dreamtimers

[/quote]

What about us? What are we, chopped liver?







Remember? Lake Oconee? Rain? Moutbackers?

Reverie
[snapback]43269[/snapback]​[/quote]

I was refering to people who weren't already on this site!







And while Moutbackers wasn't on this site at the time, (he is now), He also wasn't an outback owner. I hope he will be soon, Hi T









BOY! All this chopped liver... Er... People...Er... Users sure can be touchy!!!























You know you guys, (N,L,T,D2, & fam.) are my favorite outbackers!









Dreamtimers; aka more chopped liver, (and now throughly grilled).


----------



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

We saw three Outbacks on our first trip out this week. One was in our campground (everytime we went by we checked to see if anyone was around to introduce ourselves but no luck), the other two passed us going the opposite direction, within half an hour of each other.

... Carolyn


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

Armand_C said:


> I noticed that all you guys that see a lot of Outbacks are on the east coast or in the southern states. I have only seen one here in CA. I wonder why that is?
> [snapback]43856[/snapback]​


armand
we are here, we just go in opposite directions, i think there are at least 6 maybe more that are with in 1 to 1.5 hours from san fran area. 
maybe a rally in the near future were we could all meet







just a thought.

darrel


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm new here, but I am thinking maybe a big, color coordinated "Outbakers.com" sticker for the drivers side of the TT to let others know that you are a member.........

Steve


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

muliedon said:


> We purchased a used 2003 28bh back in March. I found the site today, and it has been great. I guess I should go back to work, but reading the posts have already answered quite a few of the questions I had from our first big trip. I guess a couple more hours of vacation won't hurt. Thanks for putting together so much information, and I look forward to checking in from time to time.
> [snapback]43263[/snapback]​


 action Welcome to this most Excellent site. You will get great support and have alot of fun with this group. Have fun with your family and new Outback.
Jan


----------

